# Sib6: moving parts of a chord to other staff



## bryla (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a six note keyboard voicing, that when I recorded it, all went in to the treble staff. Now I would like, the two bottom notes, to be moved to the bass staff. How is this possible?


----------



## groove (Jun 10, 2009)

In Sibelius 5 you can use the filter choose the two botom notes and Alt Clic where you want in the bass staff.

as always in Sibelius there are many way to do the same operation but that's one I'd use.

You can also post in the Sibelius forum as they will help you 

Hope that helps.


----------

